# 2 cycle design.



## Captain Jerry (Feb 23, 2010)

Help

Can anyone explain the workings of a non-compression IC engine? Or..... any 2 stroke cycle design that does not rely on a closed crankcase for scavenging? 

I'm thinking ahead.  Waaaaaaaay ahead. I want to build an IC engine without the need for gears to provide 4 stroke cycle.

Thanks 

Jerry


----------



## black85vette (Feb 24, 2010)

On one hand, I looked into this some time ago and found several plans that used a sort of rachet device and a notched cam so that the valve was actuated every other cycle.  Problem for that is the parts are pretty complicated.

On the other hand several of the 4 stroke plans I have looked at include a part number so you don't have to make them.  Take a look at the plans for the Webster.  A simple build and the gears can be purchased.

Have not even looked at 2 stroke.

Do you just not want to make gears or is there another reason for avoiding them?


----------



## solver (Feb 24, 2010)

Jerry, take a look at Jan Ridder's 2-stroke engine: http://heetgasmodelbouw.ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_tweetakt_motor/tweetakt_frameset.htm 

I guess the 2-stroker can't be made much simpler than that ;D.


----------



## radfordc (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.animatedengines.com/twostroke.shtml

Detailed animations of the engine cycle.


----------



## Captain Jerry (Feb 24, 2010)

black85vette

It's not that I don't want to make gears, I do. I just never have. The problem is that I am starting from a slightly radical point and want to design an IC engine around the wobble plate mechanism. I know what you are thinking. "This guy's got a one track mind". You are right.

There is a current topic underway where several members discussed the difficulty of keeping foccused and getting projects finished. I have a similar problem. I don't know when it's finished. I get the engine to run and then I want to get it to run better. In the process, a design change occurs to me and I am off in a slightly different direction meant to improve the project, but its still the same project. I don't find fault with the original designer because that's me. Sometimes the change just means remaking a part with a better fit. Sometimes it involves a major redesign of a critical component.

When I get the three cylinder version of the engine fine tuned, I will turn to fine tuning the six cylinder version. When I get that done, I will add governed power control. After that I may build a boiler to see how it runs on steam. At some point in the future I will want to build an IC version. So as I said, I'm thinking waaaaaay ahead.

Solver

Thanks for the link. I looked at Jan Ridders simple two stroke design. It does not use a closed crancase which I like. Maybe I can find a way to incorporate some of it's features

Thanks for the responses.

Jerry


----------

